# Fatman taking DNP



## FatTeddyBear

Hello fellaz! Before I start writting something down, I just want to tell you that you guys seem to be the greatest gym addicts on the internet. Seriously I didnt find any better forum, where people share their opnions and cycles so as a newbie I can say I am happy. Now to the topic. I am waiting for my DNP to arrive, should come sometime next week. I am quite home at gym, have been working out for five years, and also I have been doing judo for 7 years, 3 years n national team. I have never been somehow thin or shredded to maximum, I always was more of a big guys with less definition. Last years in November i had an injury because of which I had to go througb 4 surgeries. Ofcourse I could have started working out on January, but I got lazy and when I realised that I couldnt train with heavy weights, I got dissapointed by myself even more and I lost all the happyness from working out. So today, instead of having 90kg 12-13% bf I have 120kg 21-23% bf. My height is 185cm. Fortunatelly I have pretty wide shoulders so it isnt so visible in  shirt, but still it is pretty bad. I have some muscle on my body for sure, I just have it covered with a lot of fat. So I decided to go like this.

Stats:
Height: 185cm
Weight: 120kg

DNP plan: (200mg caps):
Day 1-3: 1 capsule (200mg)
Day 3-6: 2 capsles (400mg)
Day 6- 21 3 capsules (600mg)

Somedays when I am on 600 I will try to go 800 and see what is gonna happen. Ofcourse if I feel bad, I will go with less DNP. I bought zome mixtures of vitamins and minerals so that I wont experience some deer problems, also hought shit ton of Gatorade ( you guys seem to like it ). As far as we talk about diet, I will try my best to keep up with my usual habbits (rice,tuna,chicken,vegies, oatmeal ) but I am
sure that I will cheat sometimes. Working out will probably look the same, 3 day of gym + 1 day of break. Cardio should be my judo trainings, which I am planning on doing till I end my DNP session.Again I am new to this things so if you guys know about something that I should know, let me know. I will start the day one hopefully sometime next week. Also what do you guys think, when should I takr the capsules when taking three a day? All at once before bed or when? I GO ti school so I would like to move all the sweats and side effect to night if possible. So, wish me luck and gain if there is something I should know, let me please know. Ofcourse I am a newbie so I dnt know all the things a but knkw most of them and I am lretty sure that your ideas wilm help me a lot.  

PS: sorry if my english is not understandable but english is not my native language.


----------



## vineary2242

Take all pills at once at three a day????  Do you have a death wish?  Never double up on pills.  Space them out.  Who guided you on how to use DNP?  

I also think you are nuts to go up to 3 pills a day.  Granted it depends on the source of DnP but why push it so high?  You have school and working out and you wanna hit 600 mg a day?  Nuts...   Some DnP is massively under dosed others are right on.  So if you are taking a real DnP pill you will suffer at 600.  

I would go with T3 while on DNP (debated topic but I use T3).  

Cardio... while on DnP??  Judo??  Good luck mate.  I do a few light jogs and I'm on the floor.  Your reaction time will be slow and you will probably get your ass kicked in judo matches.  

going up to 800 huh... good luck.  Do you understand half life and do you understand that the useful dose of DNP does not mean going up and up.  It isn't going higher is better always.  For most it is going a steady level.  Going up to 800 won't give you that much better results compared to the risks involved.


----------



## FatTeddyBear

Hey vineary! This is the reason why I started this thread way before I start with the cycle. I understand what you are telling and I am glad that you gave me your opinion and I thank you for that. Some people who i have been talking to said that those DNP capsules that I bought are going to be little biť underdosed, so I consodered taking more. Ofcourse if I feel bad at ceratin dosage, I will lower the dosage that is fór sure. But I will defenately take advice from you and I will start slow. What I said n the first post might seem to bé a joke to all of yiu who have taken DNP already, but I am a new guy to this and I will go as my body feels, but I welcome all your advice  again thabk you!


----------



## vineary2242

Get some antihistamine ready or be ready to get some.  10% roughly have a skin allergy to taking DNP.  On one round (after doing dnp many times) i became like a snake all full of scales and it was miserable.  Like Benydryl or such.  

I might consider some type of booster for energy like Ephedrine or T3 or something to boost you as you should be dragging.  And you wanna judo... good luck mate your ass should be on the floor if you get real DNP.  

Aim a fan at your head at all times if possible like in sleep.  Wash your sheets and clothes often as you should be sweating like a pig.  

Your diet should still be strict but not ketogenic... you want to eat basically under your BMR and some say to go 33% protein, 33% carb and 33% fat but I go lower on my carb but I don't go super low carb.  I try to stay 500 cal under my BMR.  DNP will take care of the rest.  I do a light work out and if I am flat I just give up.  I don't push anything and I sure can't do high sets / reps.  I don't do cardio besides a light jog or such.  

Avoid steams / saunas etc...  DO not take alcohol.  If you are on any drug then don't take DNP.  Drugs / Alcohol do NOT mix with DNP.  

Maybe use Sibutramine for your hunger.  Try not to hit the carbs but you will have sugar cravings.  Don't be afraid to throw some sips of coke at it but don't pig out. 

Use one pill a day for atleast four days to see if you have allergic reaction.  Even if you don't feel anything DO NOT go up.  Wait those four days.  

DNP has a 36 hour half life so taking 200 mg every day you will hit a maximum of about 540 mg in your system at one time.  At 400 mg a day (two pills) you will hit about 1080 in your blood each day after a while.  at 600 mg you will hit 1620 mg in your blood at one time.  That is DNP in your blood stream.  

Eat Fruit on DNP as that helps your liver, that sugar helps replenish your liver function.  

Drink a SHIT load of water up to 5 liters, you will retain water but that's ok it comes off after you finish.  

Vit C at 1000 to 3000 mg a day,  Vit E at 800 or so Iu a day    You can take Magnesium also and T3 (again I agree with taking T3 others do not) 

Side effects:   yellow body fluid, increased temp, carb cravings, lethargy, dehydration, insomnia, heavy breathing, headaches, nausea, skin rash, muscle cramps, decreased strength, etc... 

Worst side effect:  DEATH   Not joking mate you pump up your dose you are asking to die.  This is not something to play with.  

First day, rarely any effects felt, day two your thyroid slowing, day three your temp should be up, and by day 7 you should be retaining a shit load of water.  

RE YOUR SOURCE OF DNP...  you state you're told your dnp pills to be under dosed.  Why in the hell would you trust any lab or supplier that sells shit gear???  DNP is dangerous enough I don't understand your game plan knowingly going with a lab that is screwing you by under dosing their product.  If they under dosed what crap are they mixing with this?  If it is under dosed then you could get one pill under dosed and another over dosed.  The proper formulation of DNP is of utmost importance.  

Now.. regarding death... there is no grey area.  If you cross that line you are dead.  Nothing a doctor can do to bring you back, you will suffer a miserable horrible death by cooking yourself to death from the inside out.  

3 pills a day is generally safe but I'm just warning you and stressing to you how dangerous this drug is.  If you wanted to take three pills at one time I'm not getting a warm fuzzy feeling that you are knowledgeable yet in DNP to use it.


----------



## dileepsv

vineary, great advice. everything you have said directly makes sense to all of my dnp sources and info that i have gathered myself. Now, my question is how high of a content would you advise to go in ur bloodstream? I personally have not hit more than 1013 mg (calculating half-life over few days at different doses/timings).

Also, is there any benefit to T3 other than the fact that you feel uplifted? I take EC to help with hunger cravings, energy n mental boost. Not much running and lifting maybe about 60% of my healthy regular lifting. Vit C, E, magnesium at 250mg and ALA is what I take along with some milk thistle and multi-vita, every single dnp day. Lots of fruit, lots of water.

Please advise !


----------



## PillarofBalance

dileepsv said:


> vineary, great advice. everything you have said directly makes sense to all of my dnp sources and info that i have gathered myself. Now, my question is how high of a content would you advise to go in ur bloodstream? I personally have not hit more than 1013 mg (calculating half-life over few days at different doses/timings).
> 
> Also, is there any benefit to T3 other than the fact that you feel uplifted? I take EC to help with hunger cravings, energy n mental boost. Not much running and lifting maybe about 60% of my healthy regular lifting. Vit C, E, magnesium at 250mg and ALA is what I take along with some milk thistle and multi-vita, every single dnp day. Lots of fruit, lots of water.
> 
> Please advise !



Most people's upper tolerable limit will be around 750 per day. It's a miserable experience at that dose. I generally don't advise that to anyone.  When i did it I lasted 2 or 3 days maybe and just had to stop. I could barely get off the couch because the lethargy was so bad and I was so out of breath I couldn't hold a short conversation.

If you must stack with something I would suggest ephedrine over T3 every time. It helps with energy and more importantly to me helps you keep breathing.


----------



## Get Some

PillarofBalance said:


> Most people's upper tolerable limit will be around 750 per day. It's a miserable experience at that dose. I generally don't advise that to anyone.  When i did it I lasted 2 or 3 days maybe and just had to stop. I could barely get off the couch because the lethargy was so bad and I was so out of breath I couldn't hold a short conversation.
> 
> If you must stack with something I would suggest ephedrine over T3 every time. It helps with energy and more importantly to me helps you keep breathing.



I don't like going above 200-250mg per day and have since vowed never to use DNP again as I found out that it raised my internal temp so much that I got hives that are now visible every time I take a hot shower or go in the spa.

IMO, there are lots of better options out there. T3 is also nothing to **** around with unless you go to the doc to get checked out.


----------



## vineary2242

Get Some said:


> I don't like going above 200-250mg per day and have since vowed never to use DNP again as I found out that it raised my internal temp so much that I got hives that are now visible every time I take a hot shower or go in the spa.
> 
> IMO, there are lots of better options out there. T3 is also nothing to **** around with unless you go to the doc to get checked out.



For hives you preload Benedryl for three or four days at a double dose roughly then run it through your dnp cycle.  Doesn't work for all but it does work for many.   I've developed a hive issue before and stopped DNP.  Then I preloaded and went on antihistamines and run DNP successfully.  Other times I didn't need the Benedryl at all but I'd rather be safe then being a lizard with my skin falling off and itching and such.  Took me about three weeks to get over that skin issue when I had it.  So I understand your point in never wanting to try again.


----------



## vineary2242

PillarofBalance said:


> Most people's upper tolerable limit will be around 750 per day. It's a miserable experience at that dose. I generally don't advise that to anyone.  When i did it I lasted 2 or 3 days maybe and just had to stop. I could barely get off the couch because the lethargy was so bad and I was so out of breath I couldn't hold a short conversation.
> 
> If you must stack with something I would suggest ephedrine over T3 every time. It helps with energy and more importantly to me helps you keep breathing.



Pillar are you saying 750 max dose of DNP per day?  Or you think 750 max in blood stream taking into account the half life?  

I went up to 1000 (death wish I know) and I don't advise people to go over 500 (2 pill of 250 a day).  I think the lower the dose the better the results.  Not only think that but I've proven it on myself and on others I've guided.


----------



## PillarofBalance

vineary2242 said:


> Pillar are you saying 750 max dose of DNP per day?  Or you think 750 max in blood stream taking into account the half life?
> 
> I went up to 1000 (death wish I know) and I don't advise people to go over 500 (2 pill of 250 a day).  I think the lower the dose the better the results.  Not only think that but I've proven it on myself and on others I've guided.



I said per day and stated upper tolerable limit. I would never advise going up to a gram and only know of one other guy who does. I too would prefer 250 over the course of a month rather than even 500.

I wish I could find the picture but when I ran the 750 it had snowed a couple feet. I went outside with my laptop and a gallon of water and made a seat in the snow bank out front. Sat there with steam coming off my skin while shooting the shit in the shoutbox lol... hell of a day. My ex wife took a pic of me out there.  I looked like a seriously ****ed up individual.


----------



## vineary2242

dileepsv said:


> vineary, great advice. everything you have said directly makes sense to all of my dnp sources and info that i have gathered myself. Now, my question is how high of a content would you advise to go in ur bloodstream? I personally have not hit more than 1013 mg (calculating half-life over few days at different doses/timings).
> 
> Also, is there any benefit to T3 other than the fact that you feel uplifted? I take EC to help with hunger cravings, energy n mental boost. Not much running and lifting maybe about 60% of my healthy regular lifting. Vit C, E, magnesium at 250mg and ALA is what I take along with some milk thistle and multi-vita, every single dnp day. Lots of fruit, lots of water.
> 
> Please advise !



For dose, I would not go over 500 mg of DNP a day.  That is in pill qty.  FOR ME AT MY WEIGHT.  Females I don't say go over 250 a day and for many I say go one pill (250) every other day.  At 500 mg a day that puts in blood at 1350 roughly.  I don't see any reason for people to go above that.   

HOWEVER let me state that it very much depends on your source of DNP.  A lot of brands are very underdosed and just crap DNP.  If you have solid DNP you should feel things at 500 a day and be basically dragging.  Most people do not get real dosed DNP.  So it varies depending on body size, conditioning, amount of fat you have on you, athletic performance (high cardio guys tend to do better then low cardio guys), gender and most importantly SOURCE of DNP.  

T3 is hugely debated, some very knowledgeable people in DNP have studied it and state it helps make the DNP work better, more efficient.  Others state it is bunk and not to take it.  I have access to real Ephedrine and I hate the effect on my heart so I don't take ECA stack on DNP or ever anymore.  MY position is to take T3.  I've seen guys go on DNP LONG TERM and their T got shut down which is common (comes back slowly) so they get supplemented by their doctors.  For a lower dose over longer time, I agree with T3.  I achieve a better fat loss while doing both.  Does that mean it is right for everyone, dunno, but for me it is right.  

I don't blame or fault your supplement guide here however why so low on Magnesium.  You should be going to 1000 IMHO.  All the items you list can be used and have been used.  I just think that Vit E / C are the priorities.  If you take anything atleast make sure guys take those while on DNP.  There's a million sup's you could be taking to help you.   

Again, all my info on DNP is based on what I've seen in others, and what I've done on myself, what I've discussed with other people, what limited googling and such I've done and studied.  Take everything I say in that regard.  DNP is dam ****ing dangerous if you **** up your dose.  I see NO REASON TO GO HIGH DOSE.  My best results and others best results were at a lower dose.


----------



## vineary2242

PillarofBalance said:


> I said per day and stated upper tolerable limit. I would never advise going up to a gram and only know of one other guy who does. I too would prefer 250 over the course of a month rather than even 500.
> 
> I wish I could find the picture but when I ran the 750 it had snowed a couple feet. I went outside with my laptop and a gallon of water and made a seat in the snow bank out front. Sat there with steam coming off my skin while shooting the shit in the shoutbox lol... hell of a day. My ex wife took a pic of me out there.  I looked like a seriously ****ed up individual.



I know the feeling.  Try running a high dose when you are doing aid work in Cambodia.   Talk about dead to the wall.   Jesus that sucked.  High humidity and over 95 Degree every dam day with no air con in sight.  Only pissy ass little fans.


----------



## PillarofBalance

vineary2242 said:


> I know the feeling.  Try running a high dose when you are doing aid work in Cambodia.   Talk about dead to the wall.   Jesus that sucked.  High humidity and over 95 Degree every dam day with no air con in sight.  Only pissy ass little fans.



You are straight up insane bro. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Stevethedream

vineary2242 said:


> I know the feeling.  Try running a high dose when you are doing aid work in Cambodia.   Talk about dead to the wall.   Jesus that sucked.  High humidity and over 95 Degree every dam day with no air con in sight.  Only pissy ass little fans.


Dude!!!.....Seriously. ......I'd rather get my dick weiner cutoff than have to go through what u did. ABSOLUTELY INSANE! KUDOS to u bud lol.


----------



## vineary2242

PillarofBalance said:


> You are straight up insane bro. My hat is off to you.





Stevethedream said:


> Dude!!!.....Seriously. ......I'd rather get my dick weiner cutoff than have to go through what u did. ABSOLUTELY INSANE! KUDOS to u bud lol.



Well i came out alive and with a good Asian source for solid DNP  

Plus a solid story to say "Do as I say not as I did"    Can tell people honestly from first hand experience does no good for weight loss to take higher dose DNP, it's not a case of doing more is better.


----------



## dileepsv

Yes sir, that is pretty fukin insane. Wonder how many gatorate bottles you must have downed in a day  

The only reason I am thinking of going 3 pills on ONLY a couple of days in my 8 day cycle is to speed up the dnp content in the blood. On just a single day, my content raises from 664-769-859mg with the three doses taken 8 hours apart (This is on the 3rd day of the cycle). As a i stated before my content stays below 1100mg at all times of the cycle. Also, yes I'll increase my magnesium intake as u advised. 

ECA is what gives you those heart palpitations..I have never got those on EC alone. Perhaps, could be the same for you? I also notice a slight mental uplift as well with the EC. Anyhow, I am too scared to mess around with my T3 levels and would rather have them come back up slowly after depletion for a short small 8 day cycle. As u said, it is not a long, short dose cycle, so I am not too worried about it.

Thanks again!


----------



## vineary2242

dileepsv said:


> Yes sir, that is pretty fukin insane. Wonder how many gatorate bottles you must have downed in a day
> 
> The only reason I am thinking of going 3 pills on ONLY a couple of days in my 8 day cycle is to speed up the dnp content in the blood. On just a single day, my content raises from 664-769-859mg with the three doses taken 8 hours apart (This is on the 3rd day of the cycle). As a i stated before my content stays below 1100mg at all times of the cycle. Also, yes I'll increase my magnesium intake as u advised.
> 
> ECA is what gives you those heart palpitations..I have never got those on EC alone. Perhaps, could be the same for you? I also notice a slight mental uplift as well with the EC. Anyhow, I am too scared to mess around with my T3 levels and would rather have them come back up slowly after depletion for a short small 8 day cycle. As u said, it is not a long, short dose cycle, so I am not too worried about it.
> 
> Thanks again!



An 8 day cycle is relatively short and you can take the higher dose.  However that is awfully short for results.  If you do a slow start like a pill a day you are really not giving it a chance to really work well.  I know guys who have done 12 and 14 days but not a 8 day run.  Is there a reason you are doing only 8 days?  Is due to work, the sides, or what? 

ECA really messes with me for some reason.  I get Ephedrine from Pakistan and it really hits me.  I've done injectable Ephedrine also, in the fat via Sub Q and that was nothing compared to the pills I had.   I agree you don't need much T3 for a short cycle.  I wouldn't worry much.  However for me I'm more a long cycle guy on DNP and most folks I know are cruising with it not slamming it.


----------



## dileepsv

Just due to work yea man. Hmm... perhaps I could do a high dose cycle till the weekend and then stay on a simple 200mg/day for the next work-week to make it 14-15 days instead of 8? Would that work decently enough, considering my diet/gym is in check ? I'm sure it'll do something..yea?

I've heard widely that 200mg/day cycle constitutes to roughly 25-30% increase in metabolism (not sure if this is true). so if i can stay at 540mg blood dnp for the entire work week without the RAPE sweating, I could still burn some fat..


----------



## MS1605

I know I have posted this hear before but when I run DNP i go 1250MG the first 2 days then 1000mg for another 2 weeks or so. I usually drop around 22lbs when I cycle like that. I do that once a year during late winter to get rid of everything my Italian holidays put on. 

That being said I have probably the best source of crystal DNP you can find and my body does amazingly with with DNP. at 500mg there are no signs of me being on it. at 750mg I have LIGHT night sweats. at 1g I just start to get uncomfortable to the point im not having fun. 

It all depends on how your body takes to it. I have read about people taking 250mg and sweating non stop. 

For support sups I have always just done ZMA, taurine, a good anti ox, and ECA to help move fat and also for energy. 

just my .02 good luck brotha


----------



## dileepsv

why the ZMA and taurine? My source already adds taurine into the mix so thats good i guess.
so you're saying u take 5 pills in the first two days and then run 4 pills a DAY for 14 days? That is beyond nuts..... Wouldn't the dnp built up in ur blood stream give u a fever n eventually death if it exceeds 2grams? (This is taking into effect half-life)


----------



## MS1605

Zma puts me in deeper REM.

I have used DNP for about 6 years now. Have never woke up dead...



Im 29 this year and extremly healthy. Like I have said in the past though, my body takes drugs and chems very well. Ive always had to take double the dose as everyone else to get equal effects.

again, im not saying this for anyone to try it so newbies beware. My protocol wont apply to 99% of the people taking DNP.

much love.


----------



## vineary2242

MS1605 said:


> I have used DNP for about 6 years now. Have never woke up dead...



MS1605, I know guys like you (I am like you actually) and I respect your opinion and usage.  

My only concern is to make one comment, a little WARNING that on average DNP is lethal at 1 gram a day for half the population it is estimated.  I have gone up to 5 pills a day (1250) and cruised on 4 pills a day (1000).  But I will NEVER ever suggest anyone go this high and I wanted to post my little 2 cent warning in case some newbie is reading this thread in the future.  

As you said you've used it for years.  You know what your body can and can't do.  Further as you said some guys sweat at 250 mg a day like buckets.  So it is very user dependent.  

Be safe always mate


----------



## dileepsv

You guys are ****ing beasts lol. At the rate you guys use it, I would probably sweat to the point where I cant even drink water as quick as I dehydrate lol


----------



## MS1605

Where have you found medical documentation of an LD50 of 1 gram?




vineary2242 said:


> MS1605, I know guys like you (I am like you actually) and I respect your opinion and usage.
> 
> My only concern is to make one comment, a little WARNING that on average DNP is lethal at 1 gram a day for half the population it is estimated.  I have gone up to 5 pills a day (1250) and cruised on 4 pills a day (1000).  But I will NEVER ever suggest anyone go this high and I wanted to post my little 2 cent warning in case some newbie is reading this thread in the future.
> 
> As you said you've used it for years.  You know what your body can and can't do.  Further as you said some guys sweat at 250 mg a day like buckets.  So it is very user dependent.
> 
> Be safe always mate


----------



## DocDePanda187123

vineary2242 said:


> MS1605, I know guys like you (I am like you actually) and I respect your opinion and usage.
> 
> My only concern is to make one comment, a little WARNING that on average DNP is lethal at 1 gram a day for half the population it is estimated....





> Ingestion is currently the most common route of exposure to the drug leading to death. The lowest published lethal human oral dose of DNP is 4.3 mg/kg [76]; the doses reported in the published acute and suicidal fatalities range from 2.8 g to an estimated 5 g. The highest reported dose taken in acute overdose associated with survival was a woman who took 2.4 g with no complications [70].



So going by what's published in the medical literature, if DNP is lethal to half the population at 1gram daily dosing as you stated, then this means half the population is 232kg (500+lbs) or more. Not likely.


----------



## dileepsv

dont u guys get body aches n cramps from taking 3+ pills a day? Im guessin u take a pill every 4.5 hours roughly if ur tryin to take 5 a day..


----------



## vineary2242

MS1605 said:


> Where have you found medical documentation of an LD50 of 1 gram?



Every recent relevant testing with DNP for many years that I have found has only been in animals studies.  And I am positive that no scientist told the animals (rats, guinea pigs, etc...) to drink plenty / take antioxidants / stay cool etc...  Which would affect the LD50 scores.   On the flip side, we also do not know how each individual will react to DNP, some get affected greatly at lower dose while others do not.  I sure would not want to volunteer for a LD human study   And even if the lethal dose came out to be 10 % of the population is 1 g a day do we want to have everyone walk the fine line?  We have a lot of deaths blamed on DNP when I believe the majority of the blame should be on the people mis-using DNP.  And is that mis-using due to people being idiots or is that mis-using due to lack of proper information?  Some of both probably.  

The LD50 of 1 gram comes from an animal study done on it a while back.  And yes I grant you, 100% fact yes, you can't compare animal studies to human studies.  It is unfortunate we do not have more studies on DNP.  However my position stands, and even if I have personally taken high dose of DNP, I also will make the blanket statement that it is unsafe for people to take 1,000 mg of DNP per day, my point of view from my own use, seeing others use it, and studies.  I don't see the reason that people push the envelope on DNP given it's dangers.  If used at a lower dose over time it can be used in a safer fashion with positive results, my point of view.  

If people use DNP for a while, test it out on themselves, see how they react, and go up then FINE it can be done.  I would hope that you started safely using DNP and didn't just jump up to 1 g a day.  So please excuse my worry and fear that some young kid reading these forms some day or some obese male (like I was, 365 lbs) reads this thread at some point and gets DNP and takes too much of it and harms himself.  I am personally very cautious with my comments about DNP and want to promote it but want to do so carefully.  To me DNP has a bad reputation, and should be reviewed for proper use as the world is having an obesity epidemic.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

vineary2242 said:


> Every recent relevant testing with DNP for many years that I have found has only been in animals studies.  And I am positive that no scientist told the animals (rats, guinea pigs, etc...) to drink plenty / take antioxidants / stay cool etc...  Which would affect the LD50 scores.   On the flip side, we also do not know how each individual will react to DNP, some get affected greatly at lower dose while others do not.  I sure would not want to volunteer for a LD human study   And even if the lethal dose came out to be 10 % of the population is 1 g a day do we want to have everyone walk the fine line?  We have a lot of deaths blamed on DNP when I believe the majority of the blame should be on the people mis-using DNP.  And is that mis-using due to people being idiots or is that mis-using due to lack of proper information?  Some of both probably.
> 
> The LD50 of 1 gram comes from an animal study done on it a while back.  And yes I grant you, 100% fact yes, you can't compare animal studies to human studies.  It is unfortunate we do not have more studies on DNP.  However my position stands, and even if I have personally taken high dose of DNP, I also will make the blanket statement that it is unsafe for people to take 1,000 mg of DNP per day, my point of view from my own use, seeing others use it, and studies.  I don't see the reason that people push the envelope on DNP given it's dangers.  If used at a lower dose over time it can be used in a safer fashion with positive results, my point of view.
> 
> If people use DNP for a while, test it out on themselves, see how they react, and go up then FINE it can be done.  I would hope that you started safely using DNP and didn't just jump up to 1 g a day.  So please excuse my worry and fear that some young kid reading these forms some day or some obese male (like I was, 365 lbs) reads this thread at some point and gets DNP and takes too much of it and harms himself.  I am personally very cautious with my comments about DNP and want to promote it but want to do so carefully.  To me DNP has a bad reputation, and should be reviewed for proper use as the world is having an obesity epidemic.



What you are saying here ^^^^ is inconsistent with what you said here:



vineary2242 said:


> MS1605, I know guys like you (I am like you actually) and I respect your opinion and usage.
> 
> My only concern is to make one comment, a little WARNING that on average DNP is lethal at 1 gram a day for half the population it is estimated....


----------



## vineary2242

Docd187123 said:


> What you are saying here ^^^^ is inconsistent with what you said here:



OK, apologies. I will amend my post / comment to say, a little WARNING, tests based on animals has shown a LD50 at 1 gram a day.   Or, DNP is lethal on animal testing to be equivalent to 1 gram a day for human beings.  I apologize for the mis representation.    

My position still stands, no reason to push the envelope on DNP and in my opinion 1 g a day is pushing the envelop for many mere mortal human beings.  I'm not slamming anyone for taking 1 g or day or being a jack arse like on other boards where people chime in and declare the stupidity for using DNP especially at high doses.  I admitted to using high dose.  Just want to warn folks reading that I do not think it is safe for everyone to assume they can take that amount also.  Everyone should be warned about the dangers and the use of DNP.  Especially before attempting 1 g a day as that is a high dose.  I am definitely not saying do not use DNP, just the opposite, I am for the use of DNP.  But I do worry that people will read a message post from people who CAN and DO take high dose and believe they can also and ultimately do harm to themselves.  Too many people die on DNP and that is not necessary for this large number of deaths.  

And I will also lay claim to not using English that often for my wording errors


----------



## GunRunner

I don't understand how people who have never used it before come up with these dosages.  I have used DNP twice and never had to go above 250mg a day for 7-10 days.   I sweeted like a pig at night and lost a decent amount of bodyfat.  I used it conjuction with my AAS cycle and did it during a deload week so any strength/endurance loss didn't affect me in a noticable way.  

Another time I used it was while on vacation and it allowed me to eat more and enjoy myself while actually losing weight.   Again I've never had to do more the 250mg a day.  Why put your body through more hell and health issues if not necessary.  

Of course I have a reputable source for my D so I know it's dosed properly.  Not all DNP is underdosed.  I was reading a reprot about someone taking 4 100mg capsules a day but it turned out they were 500mg caps from Mexico.  Oh, it was an autopsy report.

Maybe I'm just a minimalist as I've never used over 2grams of gear either.  Many here are blasted more than that for their first cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy

dnp is toxic nasty shit..Just diet and do cardio


----------



## tarmyg

From an article I am writing:



> Google “DNP dose” and you come across many “experts” and sellers of this compound stating that a 200 mg to 250 mg dose should be safe for most people (We are using the term safe loosely here) . “Safe for most people” is simply not a good enough answer unless you know that you fall in the safe category. In order to ensure you are taking every precaution please know that the lowest published lethal human oral dose of DNP is 4.3 mg/kg.  For example, a man with a  weight of 80kg could, potentially die if he started with a 344 mg dose.
> 
> METRIC: (your weight) x 4.3 = the dose you should NOT exceed on your first run
> IMPERIAL: ((your weight)/2.2046) x 4.3 = the dose you should NOT exceed on your first run



Just my 2c for first time users.


----------



## jyoung8j

It's winter time time for some dnp!! Lol


----------



## tarmyg

Almost summer in India.


----------



## ed6587

Brother Bundy said:


> dnp is toxic nasty shit..Just diet and do cardio



Definitely true but sometimes we just need that little inspiring boost


----------



## JUANMA

Hello, can you contact me via PM?.


----------



## Redrum1327

Dude ....... the only people who are gonna contact you via pm are Rtards or scammers who are gonna take your money dude , your being a bullseye for scammers . you wanna lose money fine but this is the last time im gonna try and help you save your money .


----------



## JUANMA

Redrum1327 said:


> Dude ....... the only people who are gonna contact you via pm are Rtards or scammers who are gonna take your money dude , your being a bullseye for scammers . you wanna lose money fine but this is the last time im gonna try and help you save your money .


Don't get mad at me. I am trying to solve a problem I have not originated. I will try to guess how to find the solution. Thank yoy for your advice.


----------

